# Config for animation and vfx needs



## sntshkmr60 (Oct 9, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: Mainly I'm buying this PC for my academic use (I'm a 'multimedia' student). The peak applications I'll be using are Autodesk Maya and Autodesk 3Ds Max. Other than that I'll also be running Adobe After Effects and Photoshop. And a less resource hungry program Adobe Lightroom.

2. What is your overall budget?
Ans: 40K? Maybe I can spend 5K more but not more than that. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No! It's messy I think. :3

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Obviously I'll be running 64-bit version of Windows. (8 or 7)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB is enough!

6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans: See, the minimum requirements of Maya and Photoshop is 1280x800. Anything above that in ratio will be fine. And I have no idea of physical size. Suggest the better.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I don't need speakers for now. And keyboard and mouse too. Also I don't feel any use of DVD/CD drive.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Between 2-3 months.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I often keep opening my cabinet for cleaning each part time to time.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, I can shop either way.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Please don't include operating system! I already have that. And pay attention to the graphics card (1GB), just because Autodesk is choosy in terms of GC I guess. 


Once again, my main needs are:
64-bit multicore processor (2GHz or faster)
8GB RAM (1 stick)
1 GB Graphics (Autodesk Compatible)


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

AMD FX 8320 - 9,810
CPU Cooler - Stock
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P - 5,800
Corsair Vengeance 4 GB 1600 MHz - 2,900
Nvidia Quadro 600 - 12000
Antec VP550P - 3,660
Cabinet any without PSU - ~1k
WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD - 3,100
Dell S2240L - 8,400


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> AMD FX 8320 - 9,810
> CPU Cooler - Stock
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P - 5,800
> Corsair Vengeance 4 GB 1600 MHz - 2,900
> ...



Is 4 GB of RAM enough? I don't think so.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

Add plus +4GB RAM sorry was concentrating on other things


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

No sense in opening a thread 2-3 months before you are buying? You better open a thread a week or two before buying. New hardware may launch.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys, here I want to update my question, since it has been 3 months to the original question and I HAVE ALSO UPDATED THE BUDGET. I will lately buy desktop in the end of the Feb.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: I'm doing BSc in Animation, so the industry software should run. That for modeling, rendering etc. In short, all the Autodesk and Adobe programs.

2. What is your overall budget?
Ans: 45K to 50K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Never.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: 8.1 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB 7200 RPM

6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans: Yes

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Optical Drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within a month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I can do. Don't know why this question is important :/

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, I can shop either way.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: It MUST handle my course.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

AMD FX 8320 - 10k
msi 990fxa gd65 - 8.8k or Asus m5a99x evo r2.0 - 11k
Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4 GB -5.6k /kingston hyperx or gskill ripjawsx
gtx 750 ti - 11k or Nvidia Quadro 600 - 12k
WD Blue 500 GB - 3.1k
Antec VP550P - 3.5k
cooler master elite 311-2.3k
Dell S2240L - 8k

get a cpu cooler later, and overclock your cpu. that would fasten the rendering speed.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Why so costly motherboard? :/ Wouldn't sub 6k work?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Why so costly motherboard? :/ Wouldn't sub 6k work?



the suggested cpu is an 8 core power hungry one. I suggested that mobo considering the fact that you can overclock your cpu to ,say, 4.5ghz with a capable cooler which will fasten your rendering works. by overclocking that cpu (say over 4.5ghz) on sub 6k mobo may both fry your mobo and cpu.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Jan 25, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> the suggested cpu is an 8 core power hungry one. I suggested that mobo considering the fact that you can overclock your cpu to ,say, 4.5ghz with a capable cooler which will fasten your rendering works. by overclocking that cpu (say over 4.5ghz) on sub 6k mobo may both fry your mobo and cpu.



+1 Dont even try OC with 970A Motherboard.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is it good to buy single 8 GB RAM stick? And later when needed add 8 more?


----------



## DK_WD (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi sntshkmr60,


sntshkmr60 said:


> Why so costly motherboard? :/ Wouldn't sub 6k work?


I agree with singh_dd93 and rijinpk1. As per your need, I‘d suggest you to go with the latest MOBO because the latest version of MOBO will help you for future proof rig. 

Example: in the future you want to add-on a GPU card or other cards for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU.



sntshkmr60 said:


> Is it good to buy single 8 GB RAM stick? And later when needed add 8 more?



if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.



sntshkmr60 said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
> Ans: I'm doing BSc in Animation, so the industry software should run. That for modeling, rendering etc. In short, all the Autodesk and Adobe programs.
> 2. What is your overall budget?
> Ans: 45K to 50K



Here are some options for you.
AMD FX 8320 or 8350, based on your budget.
Gigabyte GA990FXA.
Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB).
WD Blue 1TB.
GTX 750 ti or Quadro 600, based on your budget.  

In future, just add a good casing for PC and combine with a liquid cooling system on it.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 26, 2015)

And what if I don't want to go with AMD processor?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 26, 2015)

AMD processors suit your needs best. I'd really suggest you to go with 8320.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you absolutely don't want to game than go for a professional card

And I'd recommend amd 8320 too

Didn't msi 990fxa gd65 version has "not so good" reviews? I think istead he should go for Asus m5a97evo  it's a good quality board, and overclocks well too


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is Corsair VS 550 okay instead of Antec?


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not okay


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 26, 2015)

State the reason.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> State the reason.



Poor quality components. It's a very low end PSU not capable of reliably delivering the required load for your config.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Both are 550 watts? So how can't they take load?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Both are 550 watts?



*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboard...eeds-power-boot-into-windows-please-help.html

- - - Updated - - -

@mods,
This thread needs to be revived if a backup exists.

Power supply blacklist thread for newbies

- - - Updated - - -

antec VP 500 or corsair vs 550 [Solved] - Antec - Components

*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2082749


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Three questions:

1. If I search for GTX 750 TI, a list of Asus, Gigabyte, Zotac, EVGA appears. Which one to consider?
2. GTX 750 TI is 2 GB and Quadro 600 is 1. GTX seems more value for money. Which one to consider?
3. What are SC and OC in the name of graphics card?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Both are 550 watts? So how can't they take load?



is a kaccha road and a well made concrete road the same as they both are roads? 



sntshkmr60 said:


> Three questions:
> 
> 1. If I search for GTX 750 TI, a list of Asus, Gigabyte, Zotac, EVGA appears. Which one to consider?
> 2. GTX 750 TI is 2 GB and Quadro 600 is 1. GTX seems more value for money. Which one to consider?
> 3. What are SC and OC in the name of graphics card?



1. ZOTAC if you need better warranty (5 years)
2. I'd say Quadro as you arent gaming.
3. Super oveclocked and over clocked.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 27, 2015)

750Ti will help you game a little too, but if you want performance for your work, go for quadro


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Are Quadro 600 and Quadro K600 same?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Are Quadro 600 and Quadro K600 same?



nope

bad card choice (Quadro 600): PC Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review



> If you want 10 bit per channel color output to a display with a 10 bit per channel panel using Photoshop (and most other apps are going to be limited to 8 bits per channel) then a Quadro card is a good idea.
> 
> But, the Quadro 600 is a discontinued card model now (although you'll still find it in stock at many vendors).
> 
> ...


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Each RAM I'm searching has 1333, 1600, 1866 and 2400MHz of variant. 

Explain a bit! 

Which one to consider?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

those are different clocks. Go for HyperXFury


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Each RAM I'm searching has 1333, 1600, 1866 and 2400MHz of variant.
> 
> Explain a bit!
> 
> Which one to consider?



It's the maximum frequency by which data can be transferred between the RAM and the CPU. 1600 MHz is the one you should go for.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jan 28, 2015)

Asus M5A99FX EVO R2.0 is hardly available in stocks, M5A99FX PRO R2.0 is.

Should I go for it? I read ki EVO has some kind of 2 slots which PRO has only one. Will I need that extra slot? What that slot is actually?


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

You can save cash by going with Asus m5a97 evo ,it's different from m5a99fx evo,you are not going to crossfire or SLI, so why spend that much on a 990 mobo is beyond me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> Asus M5A99FX EVO R2.0 is hardly available in stocks, M5A99FX PRO R2.0 is.
> 
> Should I go for it? I read ki EVO has some kind of 2 slots which PRO has only one. Will I need that extra slot? What that slot is actually?



You are fine with either board.


----------



## sinhead (Feb 6, 2015)

Just sharing my experience buddy, since I too have the same usage - animation, 3d Modelling. 
AMD fx8350 is Loud. Rendering will make it worse. So loud, that it becomes unbearable and irritating after a while. Especially in my case since I use the PC for a minimum 8 hours each day. Later I had to spend more money to buy a cpu cooler - Cooler master hyper 212. Now the noise as well as the cpu temperature is well controlled.

But the performance is awesome. .  No complaints there.

My friend's Intel i7 (used for animation etc) is very quiet, in comparison.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Apr 12, 2015)

So guys at last I have bought the config. But in place of K600 I have bought K620..

Here is the config:
AMD FX 8320
Quadro K620
Asus M5A97 R2.0

Should I buy Antec VP650 or 550 is enough? (Yes, I haven't bought power supply yet!) Power supply was not in market, so I will buy online. Was just confirming.

- - - Updated - - -

Come an guys! My powor supply is pending. I couldn't boot up my PC without that. Answer my question.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

sntshkmr60 said:


> So guys at last I have bought the config. But in place of K600 I have bought K620..
> 
> Here is the config:
> AMD FX 8320
> ...



550 W will be enough. Try getting Seasonic S12II if that's in your budget.


----------

